# Players/DM in the GTA



## Greyskull (Feb 28, 2008)

we are three players looking for other players, and or a DM, to start a 3.5ed game.
even one more player should be enough, one of us would be able to DM.

hope to hear from prospective players soon.


----------



## Silmarillius (Mar 25, 2008)

How far out is your group? Mine got together for a Gary Gygax memorial game, but I don't know if the DM is going to be continuing with it or not. In any case, drop me a line: garetto@rogers.com


----------

